# Cutting off water



## flossy207 (Jun 23, 2010)

Is it illegal in egypt to cut off your water supply for sometimes non payment. The only reason I ask is a friend paid her bill but was accidently cut off. she has her water from her developer which is brought in by tanker. This was obviously an oversight but can they just do that even if you haven't paid?


----------



## King.Tut (Jan 12, 2011)

Yes it is illegal to cut off water in Egypt. We had the same problem where I live and had a lawyer involved. Arguments ensued and the police and army were involved at one point. They no longer shut off water!


----------



## flossy207 (Jun 23, 2010)

thanks king tut - was your water delivered by tanker as well - and so the developer can switch them on and off when required to owners.


----------



## Sierranabq (Jul 19, 2011)

Hi we are on a complex( developer and the water is metered, the water man knocks and we pay for what we use and if you do not pay I have known they have cut the supply to apartments but they would have had to non pay for quite a while for them to do that. I dont know if it is different outside Sinai though.


----------



## Gounie (Jan 27, 2011)

In El Gouna we have our own water desalination plant and generator that takes over during power cuts. If you don't pay your bills you are cut off!


----------



## jhgreen (Sep 7, 2010)

This place would not be Maraqia would it because they did this to me as well. Keep ALL your receipts of payment for water and electricity. If they cut it do not go to the police here but the police in Cairo and make a report there. The Maraqia developers have bribed all the police in Sharm so you get no help here. Wish I had thought about going to the military too. But will keep that in mind for next time.


QUOTE=flossy207;569327]Is it illegal in egypt to cut off your water supply for sometimes non payment. The only reason I ask is a friend paid her bill but was accidently cut off. she has her water from her developer which is brought in by tanker. This was obviously an oversight but can they just do that even if you haven't paid?[/QUOTE]


----------



## flossy207 (Jun 23, 2010)

hi jhgreen - this development is in hurghada where the residents are becoming quite militant with the developers. water and electric are frequently cut off and it would appear that sometimes, although the bills have been paid by owners, it is merely to show to the owners that they can do it!!
So, is it illegal to cut your water off if it is brought in by tanker. and would it be the police or the tourist police to call?


----------



## jhgreen (Sep 7, 2010)

I tried the tourist police in Nabq and they did not help. They called in the developer and smoked cigarettes and laughed the whole time. I had a lawyer in Cairo make a report to the regular police in Cairo and they called the regular police in Sharm to check it out. Mine were turned back on that day. Good luck. It really is impossible here.



flossy207 said:


> hi jhgreen - this development is in hurghada where the residents are becoming quite militant with the developers. water and electric are frequently cut off and it would appear that sometimes, although the bills have been paid by owners, it is merely to show to the owners that they can do it!!
> So, is it illegal to cut your water off if it is brought in by tanker. and would it be the police or the tourist police to call?


----------



## Eco-Mariner (Jan 26, 2011)

*jhgreen* is right, the local police take the micky. Use the Tourism police, get a report number then go to the Cairo Police Administration headquarters and complain as a joint ownership challenge to the rogue developer.

As poverty and excuses rise you will get nowhere with arbitration, especially on these tenement type dwellings. Their owners will be running scared from the "Inquisition" as many projects may fail to be legal. Your cash is all they are looking for in an Exit Strategy since the revolution.


Eco-Mariner.


----------



## gerhardme1954 (Jul 6, 2011)

Must say, you guys are brave, kind of permanently living here, and dealing with these kind of issues. Wow! I think I'll stick to our understanding of municipalities and how that works. These Governates they have here looks dodgy to me at best. I think I'll stay with my company rented apartment in Maadi, and when anything happens I just call my Landlord, and he makes the problem goes away, thats if he is interested in getting his US$ rent, that is, and he always is.


----------

